# LaTeX Headereinstellungen scrheadings



## eXasperation (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Header bzw Footer...

Zum einen werden Grafiken nicht richtig eingebunden... Bzw die Grafik verschiebt die Trennlinie total ungewöhnlich... Und zwar um einen viel größeren Abstand als die Grafik eigtl breit ist. Im Anhang sieht man wie das aussieht. Die Grafik sollte viel höher sitzen, so auf Höhe der Seitenzahl.
Damit hab ich sie eingebunden:

```
\ofoot{\singlespacing{\includegraphics[width=2cm]{gfx/dhbw.png}}}
```


Zweitens taucht bei mir in der Kopfzeile die Kapitelangabe zweimal auf... Also einmal rechts (wie gewollt) und einmal in der Mitte der Kopfzeile.
Das ist mein Code:


```
\pagestyle{scrheadings} %\setheadsepline{0.6pt}
\automark[chapter]{chapter}
\ohead{\textnormal{\headmark}}
```


```
\makeatletter
\renewcommand\chapter{\if@openright\cleardoublepage\else\clearpage\fi
	\thispagestyle{scrheadings}
	\global\@topnum\z@
	\@afterindentfalse
	\secdef\@chapter\@schapter}
\makeatother
```

Mein Dokument ist ein scrreprt.


----------



## Navy (4. Juni 2009)

Hast Du ein lauffähiges Minimalbeispiel (http://www.minimalbeispiel.de/mini.html)? Das würde die Fehlersuche vereinfachen.

Aber ein paar Tips:


```
\ofoot{\singlespacing{\includegraphics[width=2cm]{gfx/dhbw.png}}}
```
Wozu das Singlespacing wenn doch gar kein Text vorhanden ist?


```
\ohead{\textnormal{\headmark}}
```
Das \textnormal kann weg


```
\makeatletter
\renewcommand\chapter{\if@openright\cleardoublepage\else\clearpage\fi
	\thispagestyle{scrheadings}
	\global\@topnum\z@
	\@afterindentfalse
	\secdef\@chapter\@schapter}
\makeatother
```

Den Schalter "headings" vom KomaScript kennst Du? Der kann "right", "left" und "any".


----------



## eXasperation (4. Juni 2009)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Das \textnormal kann weg


Nö, sonst isses doch standardmäßig kursiv ôO



Navy hat gesagt.:


> Den Schalter "headings" vom KomaScript kennst Du? Der kann "right", "left" und "any".


Werd ich mir mal näher anschauen!
Schonmal vielen Dank!

Den singlespacing hatte ich noch drin, weil ich die Grafik erst in der Kopfzeile hatte, welche Text enthielt, der Rest des Dokuments aber mit onehalfspacing gekennzeichnet ist und ich keinen anderen Weg sah, die Kopfzeile trotzdem mit normalem Zeilenabstand zu machen.


----------



## Navy (4. Juni 2009)

```
\setkomafont{pagehead}{\normalfont}
```

Ich lege Dir den scrguide ans Herz: ftp://ftp.ctan.org/tex-archive/macros/latex/contrib/koma-script/scrguide.pdf


----------



## eXasperation (5. Juni 2009)

Also das any, left, right steuert aber nicht, dass meine kapitelangabe sowohl in der mitte, als auch rechts stehen...

Im Anhang siehst meine Kopfzeile... da sollte eigentlich nur rechts was stehen...
Hier mal meine header.tex:


```
\documentclass[12pt,pdftex,a4paper,oneside,headsepline,footsepline,nochapterprefix]{scrreprt}

\usepackage[ngerman]{babel}
\usepackage[latin1]{inputenc}
\usepackage{graphicx}
\usepackage{graphicxsp}
\usepackage{fancyvrb}
\usepackage{scrpage2}
\usepackage[babel,german=quotes]{csquotes}
\usepackage{geometry}
\usepackage[T1]{fontenc}
\usepackage{titlesec}
\usepackage{xcolor}
\usepackage{setspace}

\usepackage[font=small,labelfont=it]{caption}
\renewcommand{\captionfont}{\small\it}

%\onehalfspacing
\linespread{1.5}
\setlength{\headheight}{-0.5cm}
\setkomafont{pagehead}{\normalfont}

\geometry{a4paper, top=35mm, left=25mm, right=25mm, bottom=25mm,
         headsep=25mm, footskip=10mm}


\titleformat{\thechapter}[display]	% {command}[shape]
  {\usekomafont{chapter}\Large \color{black}}  % format
  {}%------------------------------------------% label
  {5pt}%---------------------% sep (from chapternumber)
  {\vspace{0mm} \filright}
  [\vspace{0mm} \filright]%

\titlespacing*{\chapter}%
{0pt}% <- Abstand zum linken Rand
{0pt}% <- Abstand nach oben
{0pt}% <- Abstand nach unten

\titleformat{\thesection}[display]										% {command}[shape]
  {\usekomafont{section}\bf\normalsize \color{black}} % format
  {}%------------------------------------------------	% label
  {0pt}%--------------------------------------------	% sep (from chapternumber)
  {\vspace{0mm} \filright}
  [\vspace{0mm} \filright]%

\titlespacing*{\section}%
{0pt}% <- Abstand zum linken Rand
{0pt}% <- Abstand nach oben
{0pt}% <- Abstand nach unten

% ---------------------------------------

\usepackage{helvet}
\renewcommand{\familydefault}{\sfdefault}

\setlength{\parindent}{5pt}
\setlength{\parskip}{5pt}

% Festlegen der Header-/Footer Eigenschaften
\pagestyle{scrheadings} %\setheadsepline{0.6pt}
%\automark[chapter]{chapter}
\ohead{\headmark}
\ifoot{\includegraphics[width=6mm]{gfx/haas.jpg}}
\ofoot{\includegraphics[width=15mm]{gfx/dhbw.png}}
\cfoot{\pagemark}

\makeatletter
\renewcommand\chapter{\if@openright\cleardoublepage\else\clearpage\fi
				\thispagestyle{scrheadings}
				\global\@topnum\z@
				\@afterindentfalse
				\secdef\@chapter\@schapter}
\makeatother

% neues Listenformat definieren
\newenvironment{mylist}{\begin{itemize}\leftskip=5cm}{\end{itemize}}
\renewcommand{\labelitemi}{--} % anderes Aufzählungszeichen
```

Wie du im Anhang außerdem siehst, steht bei der chapter-bezeichnung auch die Zahl Kapitelzahl dabei. Diese sollte aber in der Kopfzeile nicht zu sehen sein, ist das möglich?


----------



## Navy (5. Juni 2009)

```
\clearscrheadings
```
nach
	
	
	



```
\pagestyle{scrheadings}
```
 hilft



eXasperation hat gesagt.:


> Also das any, left, right steuert aber nicht, dass meine kapitelangabe sowohl in der mitte, als auch rechts stehen...



Ja. Alternativ auch openright, openleft und openany.
Oder was willst Du sonst mit 
	
	
	



```
\makeatletter
\renewcommand\chapter{\if@openright\cleardoublepage\else\clearpage\fi
				\thispagestyle{scrheadings}
				\global\@topnum\z@
				\@afterindentfalse
				\secdef\@chapter\@schapter}
\makeatother
```
 bewirken?

[Rest ignoriert]
Das ist kein Minimalbeispiel.


----------

